# flip stops for accurate rabbits



## Chewmanfoo (Jun 17, 2014)

My makita miter saw has a nice feature where I can flip a little stop near the big hinge of the saw and it prevents it from going down all the way when you cut. This allows me to nibble away wood to make a nice rabbit. I know there are a bunch of other ways to do this, but this one works for me.

I would like to make a repositionable stop for a track for the saw which gives an automatic 3/4" and 1.5" distance for cutting rabbits for dimensional lumber. It would have to have three stops. The first is flipped down for the first cut. You lift that stop and the next stop is 3/4" away which creates a 3/4" rabbit. You flip that stop up and the last stop is 1.5" away, which makes a rabbit for 2-by lumber.

I'd make the stops, but that would require hinges which were less than 3/4" wide. I investigated the commercially available stops out there:
http://www.rockler.com/rockler-2-1-4-fence-flip-stop
http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/kreg/kreg-precision-router-table-stop?CAWELAID=829718407&CAGPSPN=pla&gclid=CjwKEAiA4rujBRDD7IG_wOPytXkSJACTMkgazN5A1zWcwvoRpdT1Ng24llTBCSc15cAq_EZRAdJ3hBoCQmnw_wcB
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/154277/WOODPECKERS-Single-Molded-Flip-Stop.aspx
http://www.incra.com/product_miter_accessories_flipshopstop.htm
http://www.flipstop.com/products.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/ttrack.html

Summary: 
MLCS wodworking - narrow enough, but the stop itself is too short and probably too small to put a screw into to create a beefier stop
Rockler - too wide
Kreg - too wide again
Woodpecker - 1" wide - too wide
Incra - too wide
Flip Stop - too wide, but ideal. If that stop had 3 flip down components, each 3/4" wide, it would be ideal.

Anybody have any ideas? I know that stop blocks would work - a single flip stop with 2 3/4" blocks to sit beside it. But it's not what I want.

I want something like this:


----------

